# Line twist question...



## FisherPro (Sep 15, 2011)

So, I don't have a strong knowledge of different line types and their qualities, especially when it comes to the newer "super lines." I usually just stick to mono. I am wondering if there is a line out there, type or brand, that will have less of the problems mono has with line twist. Specifically twist from in line spinners like mepps or rooster tails. My ultimate goal is to break away from swivels to connect my lures, which I have done with the exception of in line spinners because the twist they create is unbearable. So, again, is there a line out there, type or brand, that would be well suited for accomplishing this? If not, is there a method of reducing the twist spinners create? Thanks again, replies are well appreciated as always


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

braided lines do twist just like mono but they dont "recoil" and make birds nests as bad when they are twisted. One thing I have found on inline spinners like rooster tails they have to be tuned to prevent line twist. Watch the bait as you pull it through the water. If the body and tail is spinning it is twisting your line. The fix I have found is to bend the main wire shaft slightly at the rear of the bait. It takes a bit of tweaking but usually after a little trial and error you can make most any inline spinner run without line twist. Havent used a swivel on a rooster tail ever since I learned this. Just check it after each fish you catch to make sure the body isnt spinning and your good.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

If the lure is spinning it's twisting your line. However, limper lines don't show it as bad. I use braid exclusively and have 2/10 on my ultralight. Roostertails are a very common bait in my arsenal and I never use a swivel. If the lure is twisting I do as Joshy mentioned but if it still twists, I don't even really care. The line is so limp and small that it doesn't do anything unless you twist it up really bad. 
Now when you've got 20lb mono on a heavier rod (like a catfish rod) and have a bait spinning in the current for a while, you'll know in a heartbeat if your line is twisted up. It's even worse with some flouro lines. 
If you go to a limp mono or a braid, you'll see fewer symptoms of twist but it will still be there...


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thats the nature of the spinning reel. Sounds like it's time for some new line.

Some good tips here, one thing I would like to add, not sure if you're in a boat or not but you can let out some line with nothing on it behind the boat while under power and that will straighten out your line. I usually do this as I'm motoring away from the ramp at no wake.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

The Guys, as usual are giving great advice! And I will add to their suggestions too, I have had the same experience,as well.... I have found that using a swivel & leader, usually cures the problem,,,, tie a barrel swivel to the end of your line,,then add about 2' of leader to the swivel,then tie the end of the leader to your lure...... Let the lure do what it will,,, the barrel swivel will take care of the rest......... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

His goal is to get away from swivels...


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

To help prevent line twist and eliminate a swivel, I will bend the wire BEFORE the blade and body, 90 degrees. Bend it as close to the eye as possible. This will make it hard for the bait to twist the line yet the blade will still spin freely.


----------



## FisherPro (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks a bunch for the tips and info guys! This will help with future line selection and my method of fishing spinners.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

any time your using a spinning reel your going to get some line twist from the drag slipping if your trying to reel. but you didnt say you was using a spinning reel.

as for a non twist line, braid is as close as your going to get. it still twists but its so limp it doesnt curl up like mono or floro. 
sherman


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Sherman51 has the most common reason for line twist right on the money!% reeling against the drag has been my biggest problem, or should I say worst habit.the lighter the #test the more twist I get. I mostly use 4# and tie direct without a swivel most of the time.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

FisherPro said:


> If not, is there a method of reducing the twist spinners create?


I am going to assume that you are using a spinning reel for throwing these small inline spinners.
This may not be the answer to your question.

But here is my answer/explanation to your problem:- Spinning reels get line twist when they are loaded. And when you are throwing anything that doesn't track level.

*Answer* - After loading your spinning reel with new line (no matter what kind). You need to pull out about 100ft. of line with nothing tied onto it. Then slowly reel it back into your reel. You should do it twice when you load your reel with line in order to take the twist out of it. And I recommend doing it anytime you start getting line twist. It doesn't take much time. And all it takes is to peel some line off (with nothing tied onto it) and reeling it back in.

Good luck.


----------



## FisherPro (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the replies. Yes I am using a spinning reel. Good tip JignPig, I will definitely make sure I do this from now on. Thanks again


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

JignPig Guide said:


> I am going to assume that you are using a spinning reel for throwing these small inline spinners.
> This may not be the answer to your question.
> 
> But here is my answer/explanation to your problem:- Spinning reels get line twist when they are loaded. And when you are throwing anything that doesn't track level.
> ...


There's also another trick when loading new mono on spinning reels. I lay the spool of mono flat on the ground and reel in 30 or so yards using my thumb and index finger to keep slight tension on it. Then open the bail and see how the line flops off. If it flops off a lot,turn the spool over and reel in some more and test that to see if it flops off less.You'll see a difference on which side to lay flat. Once loaded,still may have to remove some line with no bait then squeeze the line with thumb and index finger and reel it in. When the line starts flopping after many casts,then time to do it again.
.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Jig and Pig's tip is good. When I respool mono (which is now never) I always like to walk the line out in the grass and reel it back in while holding the line with a paper towel as I reel in. If it gets twisted on the water you can trail it out the back of the boat and reel it back, or if you are standing in current, let the current take out line (with no lure) and then reel it back.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I used to do the lay the spool of line flat on the floor and reel in some line and check it for twist thing. No matter how many times I check it and flip it, I still end up with line twist, so I don't bother doing that anymore. I just put it on as if I were putting it on a bait casting reel. Then I do what JignPig Guide said to do, but I will hold the line between my finger tips to push the twist in the line towards the end of the line. It works great. I don't wait until I get to the lake to do it. I do it in my yard as soon as I put the line on the spool. I don't want the line sitting on the spool with twist in it because I think it takes a set, and makes it harder to get the twist out. 

I fish a drop shot quite a bit, and that technique is notorious for line twist so I'll use the the technique of letting line out behind the boat when I am changing fishing locations. 

One thing I have noticed is, the line twist isn't as bad from line manufacturers that put the line on the spools evenly. Manufacturers like Berkley, who put their line on the spool haphazardly twist way more when putting them on your reel.


----------

